# Godric isn't well.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Last night I gave Godric a bit of egg with his THK, scrambled. He's had egg before and while I gave him more than normal I didn't anticipate this would happen. 24hrs ago.

I woke up to a messy potty pad, dark colored poo. Then it started to get runny till most recently it was complete liquid. He's also thrown up multiple times on my sofa, his bed, the floor, and most recently me. 

Gretel ate the same dinner last night and she's fine so i'm not sure if this is just his tummy sensitivity?

His nose is cold and wet, he's weak and shaking a bit. I didn't feed him this morning but I did make up 1/16th of THK to see if he'd take a few bites this evening but he took 2 and rejected the rest. Then vomited it up later anyway. He's been a little playful with his sister, but nothing like normal - he mainly just sits and lets her nip at him.

I'm going to call the vet in the morning, but is there anything to be done in the meantime or is this just upset tummy?

I'm certain he's dehydrated but he isn't very interested in drinking the pedialyte I brought home, took a few laps and that was that


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you scoot to your local grocer and pick up a bottle of plain, unflavored pedialyte and a medicine dropper? Also grab some plain, lowfat, unflavored yogurt. I'd fast him til tomorrow afternoon, but tomorrow morning give a spoonful of the plain unflavored yogurt to him. Tonight before bed and then every 2 hours or so tomorrow give him 1-2 syringe fulls of the pedialyte, this will keep him hydrated and help him feel a bit better, while the yogurt will get the good bacteria back in his system. I'd keep up the yogurt for a week post tummy upset to make sure everything gets back in check 

Hope he feels better soon hun 

Edited to add...I just read you already have the pedialyte, silly me for skipping th last paragraph. Can you force-feed him some? It will help him feel better!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Can you scoot to your local grocer and pick up a bottle of plain, unflavored pedialyte and a medicine dropper? Also grab some plain, lowfat, unflavored yogurt. I'd fast him til tomorrow afternoon, but tomorrow morning give a spoonful of the plain unflavored yogurt to him. Tonight before bed and then every 2 hours or so tomorrow give him 1-2 syringe fulls of the pedialyte, this will keep him hydrated and help him feel a bit better, while the yogurt will get the good bacteria back in his system. I'd keep up the yogurt for a week post tummy upset to make sure everything gets back in check
> 
> Hope he feels better soon hun
> 
> Edited to add...I just read you already have the pedialyte, silly me for skipping th last paragraph. Can you force-feed him some? It will help him feel better!


Thanks Dr. Kristi - I didn't know if the yogurt was okay since he didn't really want to eat anything anyway but i'll head out now. The pedialyte I had given him was flavoured (ooops) but I didn't have much choice from work today. He didn't drink much anyhow.

So you think no more anything tonight except the pedialyte? Then just yogurt in the morn right?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor doggy, Kristi gave you good advice!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> Thanks Dr. Kristi - I didn't know if the yogurt was okay since he didn't really want to eat anything anyway but i'll head out now. The pedialyte I had given him was flavoured (ooops) but I didn't have much choice from work today. He didn't drink much anyhow.
> 
> So you think no more anything tonight except the pedialyte? Then just yogurt in the morn right?


Yeah, he is big enough he will be just fine without any food for 18 or so hours and it will settle his tummy. Its the best thing I've learned...thru lots of unfortunate experience! LOL.

The flavored probably is OK but I would forcefeed him a good bit of either tonight, then continued tomorrow through the day when you can. I even do this for Bryco on show weekends just because I know he isn't drinking as much as he's used to and it really keeps him in tip-top shape.

If you offer more food before his tummy's had time to settle down it just continues keeping things out of whack


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Kristi, so much. 

So update, I went to the market, they only had plain greek yogurt but it's 0 fat and has live cultures so fingers crossed. 

Their pharmacy was also closed early and I wasn't able to get a dropper sooo I improvised and bought bendy straws which actually worked okay after a couple accidentals on my sofa.

OH seems to think i've given him enough, 2 bendy straws filled 1/2 way but you think it's fair to assume he needs as much as possible? 

But on that note he's at least moved from the sofa which has been his permanent spot all afternoon to join me in the computer room.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would do about 10 bendy straws lol. Like, I seriously pump it into my guys when they have diarrhea or any kind of loose poos...and a straw half full is about maybe...2 ml? I think I remember you said he was around 6 lbs so if you can get a bit more in him that would be good...lol very creative on the bendy straws too. Usually you can find the medicine droppers in the baby aisle if your store has one thats where they always are at ours.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I would do about 10 bendy straws lol. Like, I seriously pump it into my guys when they have diarrhea or any kind of loose poos...and a straw half full is about maybe...2 ml? I think I remember you said he was around 6 lbs so if you can get a bit more in him that would be good...lol very creative on the bendy straws too. Usually you can find the medicine droppers in the baby aisle if your store has one thats where they always are at ours.


Haha thank you :] Quick on my feet sometimes.

Yes I checked their baby aisle but it's a very small "market" and it's basically just essentials.

He's moving up and about though so it's definitely working. You're a lifesaver, as always.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No you were smart enough to get the pedialyte for him right off!  its just very good to replace electrolytes they lose...I also am not above offering original gatorade in dire situations, either. Its a big...sugared up...but it can help haha. 

When B was a baby I'd give him baby food mixed w/ that, to keep his sugars up...

You're a good mommy taking such good care of her baby, and I guess he doesn't like that much egg  but now you know! Or, is ther a chance he could have gotten into something else?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I honestly just think his tummy is SO sensitive that the bit of scrambled egg I mixed in with his THK threw him completely through the ringer. I haven't been doing anything different etc. I started them on Tropiclean FOAM last week but he wasn't thrilled by it so he didn't get it but once or twice, definitely not recently.

Gretel is acting a little under the weather the last couple days but we think it's because we sleep with our bedroom window open the last week it's making the house a little too chilly for their comfort so tonight we're sucking it up and just sleeping like normal people 

Note: Godric just "pooped" and it was horrible dark liquid again. UGH. Ready for this to be through him. He is up and peppy though so the pedialyte is definitely working.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Amanda kristi gave fab advice sometimes yoghurt/dairy products can cause more upset on some so be warned!! Daisy use to be tolerant isn't anymore so I have probiotics (pro kaolin) for them and give them a ml twice a day when they are rough and have the poops it really helps.

I would also once it's stopped just feed par boiled chicken for a few days its bland and boring and should help settle his tummy then add his thk a few days later


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh boy godric! we hopes u have solid poo soon. dexter has a solid/runny poo at the moment. it wasnt fun to clean his butt either -_- poor baby chis!


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahh poor baby hope he gets well soon.We get so worried about them as they are our babys...Hugs godric xxxxxx


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Amanda kristi gave fab advice sometimes yoghurt/dairy products can cause more upset on some so be warned!! Daisy use to be tolerant isn't anymore so I have probiotics (pro kaolin) for them and give them a ml twice a day when they are rough and have the poops it really helps.
> 
> I would also once it's stopped just feed par boiled chicken for a few days its bland and boring and should help settle his tummy then add his thk a few days later


Thanks Sarah, i'll look into getting him on a regular probiotic since he's so sensitive anyway. I gave him the pedialyte last night and he gobbled up yogurt this morning, my OH will be home shortly to feed him while i'm at work so keep your fingers crossed!



pigeonsheep said:


> oh boy godric! we hopes u have solid poo soon. dexter has a solid/runny poo at the moment. it wasnt fun to clean his butt either -_- poor baby chis!


I know poor thing, he exxagerates EVERYTHING so much that it's hard to tell if he's dying or if he's faking. He is a giant whiner so I try to be cautious when dealing with him sick but - after Kristi's wonderful directions he's up and peppy this morning, still not 100% but he's getting there. He's starved I know.



jaromi said:


> Ahh poor baby hope he gets well soon.We get so worried about them as they are our babys...Hugs godric xxxxxx


I don't have real children of my own so they are my babies :]


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That happened to ninja before with canned salmon he couldn't even move without liquid literally shooting across the room from his butt he wouldn't drink or eat anything and he eats EVeRYTHING the guy never misses a meal or a crumb. The only thing I could get him to drink was apple juice and chicken broth he literally wouldnt drink or eat anything not even chicken or ground beef finally got back to his old self in 2 days. Hope goderic feels better soon poor little guy!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

get better soon godric


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks ladies, Godric is back to his little stud-muffin' self as far as I can tell.

I haven't seen a poo yet as I just got in from work, but we'll see how it goes.

We appreciate your kind words.

And yes - Godric was the same with liquid shooting everywhere. It was horrible and smelled even worse.


----------

